# new sub, does anyone know....



## jaschier (Mar 28, 2005)

I am new sub w/ xm just before the price increase so I could lock in the low rate for 3 years. i bought the delphi mywifi xm2go, and have been very happy with the programming and quality. I have been at best acceptable of the hardware. It came with 3 mounting for the car, but none seem to work. one slips onto the AC vent but falls out with every sharp curve or speed bump. the one the mounts flat only can mount on a flat vertical part of the dash, which only is the piece that pulls out dispay the cupholders, however that faces away from the driver, so i have use the tilt on it to face it up and away from passenger and towards driver. The weight of the unit forces it down and back to the middle about every 10 minutes. the display seems hard to read whether I used negative (white w/black or black w/ white), and the buttons just seem slow to respond. basically, I use it all the time in the car and bring it inside and connect it to my home stereo w/ the red/white rca cables for listening to at home. i don't really use it as a 'portable radio' or the 5hour storage as i thought i would. basically, does anyone know if i can return (within the 30 days) the radio and purchase a different model and transfer the account I have prepayed for 3 years w/ the old low rate to the new radio, or is that not possible? also, b/c of the my car and dash, does anyone know of an xm radio that i can use in the car and home that can mount on the top dash of the card, similar mounting it on a table (horizontally) compared to a wall (vertical) mounting for the car? I'd really like to keep the xm service, but I'd hate to pay the $320 for the unit that I can't read in the car and don't use all it's features. i guess all i really need is one that has horizontal mount for top of my dash, with an fm transmitter or way to connect to a home stereo, and better/brighter display with easier way to change stations not preset other than the wheel.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Well you sure don't want to give up the MyFi. I have one and love it I use it on my bike in my truck in my car and my boat. all the radios come with pretty much the same mount bracket setup. I was on Ebay and saw several suction cup windshield mounts for sale with adjustable side panels to clamp against the sides of a radio a GPS or a PDA. I would spend the 20 or so fun tickets on one of those rather than giving up the freedom the MyfI gives you.


----------



## jaschier (Mar 28, 2005)

looks like could work, but i found this here which looks like it would actually be perfect for what i'm looking for. j may just use the remote in the car because i just hate using that wheel
http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=loboy


----------

